# TCCCS Fixed Super Mode



## MOOXE (8 Apr 2009)

Its been about eight years since my conversion course. I have forgotten many of the features.

Will we ever change over to it?


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Apr 2009)

FXS is far superior to FXC, however, due to operational reasons (I will answer in PM), we have to use FXC. My unit uses exclusively FXS for Sqn exercises. Features such as SelCall, etc will probably never get used with the advent of ELPRS making every vehicle have a highspeed data network.


----------

